# Opinion needed for new HM



## LilleHavfrue (Jul 8, 2013)

I am looking to get a new halfmoon Betta, and have been looking on Aquabid. I am down to two different options.
Before I purchase either I would like an opinion on show quality? I am still new to showing betta's and would love an opinion on their quality and form before purchasing either one.



























Opinions? Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## phikhanh (Jul 8, 2013)

how about this betta


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I love the first one! But I know nothing about show bettas so don't listen to me.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

In my opinion they are ok fish fin wise other than a few things such as the dorsals on all three fish either not being broad enough of having stair stepping on the rays, long anal fins win uneven branching and stair stepping on them. Uneven branching on the tail, broken rays and excessive branching. They also aren't very nice color wise. I'm very new to colors but they do not have very great colors compared to what the standards are set to. Are are very pretty but not worth importing


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

None fit in any standard class so on that point alone that are not *show* quality. Not good marbles OR multis.

Things that jump out on the first male is long anal and very rounded tail edges.

SEcond male that anal is too long too .. and still have the round edges.

Last male has best form.. but color a mess. He is a bad bi-color and has some bent rays. there is the bi-color genetics with some dragon and marble/BF.. none clean enough to be competitive. 

You need to determine what class you want to breed for, other wise show quality does not apply. And in that color you find the best fish with faults you can work with. Have tohave a purpose and direction before you look at the fish. Otherwise you get an emotion repsonse to *pretty* and you then dont have the quality you really wanted.

None of these fish will get you showable fish for a few generations..


----------

